# NEW LOCSTER RIDERS 1/24 SCALE FIGURES



## collectors choice (Nov 29, 2003)

JUST IN NEW 1/24 SCALE LOCSTER RIDERS BY OG ABEL AND HOPPIN HYDROS.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELCOME BACK DOG...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how much u sellin them for?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by collectors choice_@Oct 15 2007, 08:48 PM~9009447
> *JUST IN NEW 1/24 SCALE LOCSTER RIDERS BY OG ABEL AND HOPPIN HYDROS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Where can i get it ????? Neeed this !!

:biggrin:


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

> Where can i get it ????? Neeed this !!
> 
> 
> x2


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I found something ....

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?f...ders&category0=


----------



## GLU N STUFF (Jul 4, 2014)

I've had pretty good luck finding and selling these hard to locate items.
They go for 40.00 to 49.99 a set (depending on who I had to ninja kick to buy a few sets). And I should have a few sets available after the 12th.









Also I have a buddy that has 2 or 3 sets available as we speak


----------

